# Pc che non si spenge [RISOLTO]

## Karhot87

Ciao a tutti, ho un veccho pc cpn gentoo installato. Quando lancio comando "halt" il pc inizia la procedura di spengimento ma poi si blocca su System Halted. I dischi rigidi sembra che si spengano ma il resto rimane accesso.

Grazie.Last edited by Karhot87 on Tue Jan 06, 2009 12:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ic3M4n

di solito è un problema con l'acpi, controlla nel kernel se è abilitato. o nel caso l'apm.

----------

## Karhot87

Ho provato ad abilitare ma non si spenge ancora, questo è quello che io ho abilitato nel kernel adesso :

```

─ Power management options (ACPI, APM) ─

             [*] Power Management support                                                  

             [*]   Legacy Power Management API (DEPRECATED)            

             [*]   Power Management Debug Support                     

             [ ]     Verbose Power Management debugging                                            

             [ ]     Keep console(s) enabled during suspend/resume (DANGEROUS)                      

             [ ]     Suspend/resume event tracing                                                  

             [*] Suspend to RAM and standby                                                        

             [ ] Hibernation (aka 'suspend to disk')                                                 

             [*] ACPI Support (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support  --->        

                    --- ACPI Support (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support            

                              [*]   Deprecated /proc/acpi files                                                    

                              [*]   Deprecated /proc/acpi/event support                                             

                             <*>   AC Adapter                                                                

                             <*>   Battery                                                             

                             <*>   Button                                                                           

                             <*>   Fan                                                                          

                             < >   Dock                                                                            

                              ---   Processor                                                                      

                             <*>     Thermal Zone                                                                 

                             < >   ASUS/Medion Laptop Extras                                                        

                             < >   Toshiba Laptop Extras                                                           

                             (2001) Disable ACPI for systems before Jan 1st this year                                

                              [*]   Debug Statements                                                           

                              [ ]     Additionally enable ACPI function tracing                                    

                              ---   ACPI0004,PNP0A05 and PNP0A06 Container Driver (EXPERIMENTAL)                    

                              < >   Smart Battery System (EXPERIMENTAL)                                              

                                                                

             <*> APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS support  --->                   

                           --- APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS support                                      

                                [*]   Ignore USER SUSPEND                                                             

                                [*]   Enable PM at boot time                                                         

                                [*]   Make CPU Idle calls when idle                                                     

                                [*]   Enable console blanking using APM                                                 

                                [*]   Allow interrupts during APM BIOS calls                                           

                                [*]   Use real mode APM BIOS call to power off                                          

                                                                

               

                    CPU Frequency scaling  --->         

```

----------

## riverdragon

Per caso usi openrc?

----------

## k01

quanto è vecchio il computer? tra le opzioni non so se l'hai già notato ma c'è anche:

 *Quote:*   

>       (2001) Disable ACPI for systems before Jan 1st this year

 

prova a impostare qualcosa come 1995 invece che 2001

----------

## Ic3M4n

di solito io imposto come anno 0, così non corro rischi  :Razz: 

----------

## Karhot87

Grazie e' bastato mettere come anno 0 e adesso si spenge il pc

----------

